# Making Fun Of French Food



## RadishRose (Oct 17, 2015)

from Lileks Gallery of Regrettable Food:





Wikipedia:


The queen of Sheba has been called a variety of names by different peoples in different times. To King Solomon of Israel she was the Queen of Sheba. In Islamic tradition she was called Bilqis, Balqis, Balquis, or Bilqays by the Arabs, who say she came from the city of Sheba, also called Mareb, in Yemen or Arabia Felix. The Roman historian Josephus calls her Nicaule. The Luhya of Kenya call her Nakuti, while the Ethiopian people claim her as Makeda. She is said to have been born some time in the 10th century BC.


Three thousand years later she is available in dessert form. Mmm! Polished chocolate Jell-O!


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 17, 2015)

Yuck.  That looks awful!

I can't diss French food though as I love it!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 17, 2015)

Veal Cutlets Pojarski
Cotes de Veau Pojarski

Always be suspicious of a dish that has five shots of vodka lined up so you can brace yourself. The cutlets themselves seem to be huddling together for support, as though they’d already gone through a bottle.


The little bone sleeves went out of fashion here in the States, I suspect; they almost look prudish, as though people would be offended by the hard truth of animal infrastructure.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 17, 2015)

“Maybe the cat has fallen into the stew, or the lettuce has frozen, or the cake has collapsed. _Eh bien, tant pis._ Usually one's cooking is better than one thinks it is. And if the food is truly vile, then the cook must simply grit her teeth and bear it with a smile, and learn from her mistakes.” 

“If you're afraid of butter, use cream.” 
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, serif] [/FONT]
*― Julia Child, My Life in France*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 17, 2015)

I love the pasteries!   Like the Napoleon, known in France as "mille-feuille" (thousand leaves).  I'll pass on that chocolate jello, thought it was a rum ring at first.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 17, 2015)

I could live on pain au chocolat (chocolate croissants)!  Nobody does pastries and bread like the French!  I learned a new word today:  mouthgasm.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 17, 2015)

Oh yum, SB. the 2 I posted are from The Gallery of Regrettable Food site, where the author pictures weird-looking concoctions and writes funny  things about them.  These just happened to be in his French Food section.

http://www.lileks.com/institute/gallery/index.html


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 17, 2015)

Annie, ooooh, what a beautiful sight!

I'll have one of those, one of these, oh,,,2 of those over there, maybe three of these....


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 17, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> Annie, ooooh, what a beautiful sight!
> 
> I'll have one of those, one of these, oh,,,2 of those over there, maybe three of these....



I'm drooling.  And I'm on a diet.  Sigh.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 17, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> from Lileks Gallery of Regrettable Food:
> 
> View attachment 22904
> 
> ...




Gaaaaahhhhhh....! Do you eat that or make things out of it? Like door stops or something.....

All those pastries! Nomnomnomnom....I gained 12 pounds just looking at them!


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 17, 2015)

I always loved the French language and kisses......


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 17, 2015)

Pookie said:


> Gaaaaahhhhhh....! Do you eat that or make things out of it? Like door stops or something.....
> 
> All those pastries! Nomnomnomnom....I gained 12 pounds just looking at them!



I gained a ton on the last trip to France and it was only one week!  The bread, the cheese, the wine, the pain au chocolat and other pastries....


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 17, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I always loved the French language and kisses......



Ah oui oui!  Love the 3 or 4 cheek kisses you get!  :love_heart:


----------



## Pookie (Oct 17, 2015)

Oh nooooo! The bread...the cheese....ack!!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## jujube (Oct 17, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> from Lileks Gallery of Regrettable Food:
> 
> View attachment 22904
> 
> ...



And there I was, thinking it looked pretty good until I hit the part about it being "polished chocolate jello".  Of course, you had me at the glace cherries.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## Falcon (Oct 17, 2015)

I love most French food.  Had lots when I lived there.  I still order it if something's on the carte.

Or buy it in the shops like Trader Joes.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 17, 2015)

Falcon, I love it too. How long did you live in France?  I would love to hear about it.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 17, 2015)

Only a couple of months. I was in Pontoise (Actually in Cormille en Vexen), Just 6 kilometres outside of Paris.

My maternal Grandmother was French.  LOVE the French onion soup and that Dijon mustard, among other dishes.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 18, 2015)

I want a second home in France if we win the lottery!  Although with their food I'd gain 100 lbs!


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 18, 2015)

Montreal serves yummy French food. Some authentically European, some Québécois. All delicious, Ohhhh the tourtière!!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 18, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Montreal serves yummy French food. Some authentically European, some Québécois. All delicious, Ohhhh the tourtière!!!



My brother likes to go up to Quebec and go snowmobiling.  I'd bet he looks for restaurants that serve burgers, etc.  

Found this article on why the French have very little obesity even with the amount of cream, butter, cheeses, breads, pastries.  It didn't give a good answer, but I've read before that it's because they don't shovel food in, they take their time, smaller portions of everything, and they cook instead of buying processed foods. 

http://www.independent.co.uk/voices...ole-of-europe-apart-from-france-10230149.html

Besides the food, I love France for the language, the architecture and especially the medieval buildings, the small villages with outdoor cafes.... all the cheek kissing of course.


----------

